# egyptiandan.......



## stells (Jan 10, 2008)

Happy birthday Danny 
thought everyone should know lol
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Happy Happy Danny! Hope you have a great day!!!!!!!


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 10, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Danny! Hope you have a wonderful day! *






















​


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 10, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANNY !*
Hope its the BEST EVER.


----------



## AST-Loch (Jan 10, 2008)

YAY! 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, Dee, Coldliz, Anja, Robyn and AST-Loch 

It's been good and kind of quiet 

Danny


----------



## cvalda (Jan 10, 2008)

WOOHOOO Another birthday boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a rockin' birthday and a swingin' year!!!!!!!


----------



## wayne.bob (Jan 10, 2008)

HAPPY B-DAY


----------



## Josh (Jan 10, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 10, 2008)

And just exactly how many have been recognized and/or celebrated?

How come it doesn't say in your profile?





Terry

BTW.. mine does..



- BIG Happy to you!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Kelly, Wayne.bob, Josh and Terry 

It's been 44 so far Terry

Danny


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 10, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Thanks Kelly, Wayne.bob, Josh and Terry
> 
> It's been 44 so far Terry
> 
> Danny



Based on our conversation the other day Danny.. you've been chasing herps since you were 11 or 12 - sometimes I can't remember because I'm getting old.. I was an old teen-ager when you were born..





Terry


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday to youhoo....hope it was a good day


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Tracy  I had a great day

More like 6 months Terry  They were being chased for me than. 
My grandfather drove bus and picked up every turtle he saw crossing the road. Here's me with a box turtle at 2 1/2 years old





Danny


----------



## cvalda (Jan 11, 2008)

Aw that is so precious!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy birthday, Danny!
about the pic: child + food + wc tort = sure case salmonella


----------



## Cam (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Testudogeek and Colleen 

That happened much later 

Danny


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 17, 2008)

Just saw this thread....sorry I'm late Happy belated Dan.


----------



## PATMAN (Jan 28, 2008)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY DAN!

That's a great picture of you and the box turtle. It's amazing how such little things early on in ones life can change our lives. When I was 8 years old my Dad and I found a box turtle shell in the woods. I have been in love with turtles ever since!


----------

